# Elektronikas forums >  Ieteikumi industriālā metāla detektora izveidei

## JS

Sveiki, varbūt kādam ar to ir nācies saskarties, internetā tā īsti nevar atrast ''industriālam līmenim'' atbilstošu shēmu.
Šķirojamais materiāls pārsvarā sasmalcināta plastmasa, riepas vai lielāka izmēra izejmateriāls, pasūtītājs tā īsti pagaidām nezin ko viņš grib, grib tikai to lai viņa īpašumā būtu kaut kāds metāla detektors.
Esot jāspēj noteikt metāla svešķermeņi vismaz 1 mm izmērā un lielāki, tā lai var uzstādīt uz dažāda izmēra konveijeriem.
It kā var iegādāties veselu plati no mājražotāja 180.19 eiro vērtībā (ar relejiem regulējamu laika aizturi), kas izmanto pulsa indukcijas metodi, bet tā nav īpaši izplatīta rūpniecībā.
Vairāk tā kā gribētos sliegties uz trīs spoļu balancētās sistēmas metodi (RX-TX-RX), tā varētu būt jūtīgāka un noturīgāka pret ārējiem traucējumiem.
Paldies.
Vēl jau ir vienkāršs virpuļstrāvas šķirotājs (rotējošs cilindrs ar magnētiem), bet tas neder slēptiem metāla svešķermeņiem un tam arī is savi ierobežojumi svešķermeņu izmēra ziņā.

----------


## Powerons

Uzprasi *marisviens* Viņš gan pēdējā laikā pareti forumā, bet var jau arī viņam piezvanīt

http://www.elfaforums.lv/members/260-marisviens

http://demo.metaldetector.lv/

----------


## Elfs

....īsti nevar atrast....
kāda jēga dektēt kautko pa konvejieru slīdošu, kādas nākamās darbības? pūst trauksmi,lai kāds skrien un lasa ārā?
Labāk uzreiz  konvejiera galā viens magnētisks rullis ar notrausēju citā kastē

----------


## Ints

Plastmasa parasti peld ūdenim pa virsu, bet metāls grimst. IMHO, elementāri.

----------


## JS

> Uzprasi *marisviens* Viņš gan pēdējā laikā pareti forumā, bet var jau arī viņam piezvanīt
> 
> http://www.elfaforums.lv/members/260-marisviens
> 
> http://demo.metaldetector.lv/


 Nezināju ka viņš tagad sācis arī ražošanas vajadzībām izgatavot.

http://demo.metaldetector.lv/index.p...l&pid=aur#next

----------


## JS

> Plastmasa parasti peld ūdenim pa virsu, bet metāls grimst. IMHO, elementāri.


 Laikam pasūtītājs negrib/nevar atļauties pēctam žāvēt to plastmasu.
Slēptie metāli u.c.

----------


## JS

> ....īsti nevar atrast....
> kāda jēga dektēt kautko pa konvejieru slīdošu, kādas nākamās darbības? pūst trauksmi,lai kāds skrien un lasa ārā?
> Labāk uzreiz  konvejiera galā viens magnētisks rullis ar notrausēju citā kastē


 Pagaidām apstādinās lenti un tad kāds izlasīs ārā, nav tik lieli apjomi un telpas.

----------


## Isegrim

"_...visi metāli vai "krāsainie" metāli. īpašibas nosaka, vadoties pēc metālu elektrovadītspējas_" - tas nu gan ir aplams apgalvojums.

----------


## zzz

1 mm liela metaala pisljika detekteeshana  uz industriaalu apmeeru konveijiera saak palikt par, hmmmm, sameeraa netriviaalu uzdevumu.

Kur jaasaak ar jautaajumu  - a vinjam  tie konvejieri pashi par sevi toch pilniibaa bez metaaliem konstrukcijaa?

1 mm pisljiku nevarees diezko labi detekteet, ja pats konveijiers rulleejas pa metaalu saturoshiem  rulliishiem.

----------


## zzz

Abet visaadi citaadi

1. industriaalo hernju sheemas paarsvaraa necenshas izmeetaat pa internetu. Ja nu krievinji ko nopiratee, bet citaadi nee. 

2. ja dikti gribaas iedvesmu, tad var rakaaties pa patentiem. Taa ir diezgan smagi smadzenes puudeejosha nodarboshanaas, jo patentu rakstiishana itin biezhi ir domaata ne jau, lai lietu padariitu skaidraaku, bet lai aizmiglotu.

3. tut nje dumatj, tut trjasti nado. Nu uztin eksperimentaali taas triis spoles apkaart konveijieram (pacenshoties lai vismaz tuvumaa nebuutu kustiigu blekja detalju, tsk rulliishu) un kjibini sheemu klaat. Jebkaads dveeselei tiikams gjenerators uz TX spoli, RX spoles pretfaazee un ar kaadu nebuut balanseeshanas sheemu pie pastiprinaataaja klaat, sham galaa detektoru (var sinhrono) un komparatoru, kas pados aureeshanas signaalu. Nav nekaads iipashais Njuutona binoms, saakotneejie verkji shai jomaa sastaaveeja visdriizaak no apmeeram 1 radiolampas.

4. 1mm detekteeshanas limits ir tas ko raksta aparaatu reklaamas prospektos. Taa atbilstiiba realitaatei ir nosaciita un ar ierobezhojumiem. Kaut ko liidziigu var sasniegt nelieliem spolju izmeeriem, uz platiem konveijieriem ar lielu kaudzi shljuucoshaa materiaala tas nesanaaks vis.

----------


## Jurkins

Man ir bijusi darīšana ar verķi, kurš meklē metālu (šķembas, naglas u.t.t.) iekš baļķiem. Liela spole, kurai baļķis iet cauri, viss pārējais no brusām, nevienas metāla detaļas ap +/-3 m garumā. Viegli un nekļūdīgi uzrādīja santīmu un kaut kur 2 mm garu gabaliņu no naglas, mazāku neko nemēģinājām. Bet nu viss beidzās ar tā verķa dabūšanu pie dzīvības. Ražošanā netika izmantots, jo kara gadu koku paliek aizvien mazāk.

----------


## abergs

Tikai fantāzija: transportieris iet cauri mikroviļņu krāsnij un ar termovizoru analizē temperatūras "bildi"....

----------


## Isegrim

Par ko ne? Varbūt maizē naglas vairs negadīsies.

----------


## Elfs

1mm dzelzis pat pie magnēta nelips,ja būs kautkādā plastmasā ietinies.
..no otras puses diezvai tik mazi piemaisījumi traucē to plastikātu pārstrādāt, visdrīzāk kāds ir pārspīlējis ar prasībām

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Atkarībā priekš kā pārstrādā. Ja to plastmasu pēc tam pārtvaicē kurināšanas dīzelī tad varētu būt pajāt, ja no tās taisa granulas priekš liešanas, tad ir grūtāk, jo ir reāli iespējams, ka tā sīkuma dēļ tiek bojāta liešanas forma, kurai pēc tam nepieciešams dārgs remonts plus dīkstāve.Spriešot pēc "riepas uc", tas drīzāk ir pirmais gadījums. Tās riepas būs atdzelžotas jau pirms tam?

----------


## Elfs

nu nez, domaajams, ka pirms izveidot granulas, nosaākuma izkausē to visu masu lielā katlā, kur tie dranķi nosēdīsies dibinā....
vienīgi pirms kausē visu to drazu drošivien smalcina sīkās skaidiņās un seperē utt.

----------


## JS

Vajag Balanced Coil Full Loop System.

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4659989.pdf


Metal detection is made possible through a principle known as the Balanced Coil Full Loop System.
Three coils are wrapped around the aperture through which the product passes.  In the center of the enclosure is the transmitter coil that broadcasts a radio frequency signal and generates an Electro-magnetic field. 

Equally spaced on either side of the transmitter coil are two receiver coils
Anything that enters into this field that is either Magnetic, or Electrically Conductive will cause a disturbance in the field strength around it.  All metals have either one or both of these characteristics and will be detectable if the size of the signal is large enough.
The signals from the receiving coils are connected in opposition to each other and therefore when no disturbance is occurring there will be a net signal across the coils of zero – they are balanced.
This forms the electrical equivalent of a balance weigh scale  
As metal passes through the detector the balance will be offset as the contaminant enters the aperture and again as it leaves the exit side.  This disturbance is amplified and analyzed by the control electronics and detection will occur if the sensitivity threshold has been exceeded.

http://www.dairyfoods.com/ext/resources/Digital_Brochures/FortressGuide_MetalDetection_Food-Industry.pdf?1415645010

UTG10 [Our electromagnetic sensor is comparatively sensitive and it can also detect 0,15mm size]

----------


## JDat

1) variants: Aizbraucam uz lidostu un nosperam metāldetektoru savām vajadzībām. Utopisiki, bet ideja skaidra?
2) variants: Zvanam Slanāru Mārim (www,metaldetector.lv) un paprasam lai uztaisa. Šamais ir uztaisījis metāldetektoru, kurš detektē uzgriežņus jogurta ražošanas līnijā.
3) variants: kasam pakausi, jo metāldetektēšana nav vienīgais variants kā atdalīt metālu no plastmasas.
4) variants: pisamies paši, bez jebkādas pieredzes un bez zināšanām. Tā teikt: good luck! Youtube ir Jūsu ienaidnieks.

----------


## zzz

Nu labi. Vajag.  Ok.

Parasti industriaalaam razhoshanas lietaam , ja vajag, tad apriikojumu peerk no taa, kas vinju razho.

Ja jautaajums ir par kapeikas iepishanu  un paniekoshanos "pa leeto", tad var buuveet arii pats. Briivaa valstii seksu, tai skaitaa shuupuljtiiklaa, ar sleepeem un staavus, nevienam nevar aizliegt.

Kaa jau mineets - saac ar vietas atrashanu uz konveijiera un to triju spolju tiishanu. Vispaareejos principus par teemu,  kaadaam taam spoleem jaabuut, filmee?

Sheema savukaart tur ir galiigi sekundaara padariishana. Iisteniibaa tu tur vari panjemt vairumu no  rokas IB metaaldetektoru sheemaam un lietot kaa staav  (vai vispaar pat izmest lieko 90 graadu kanaalu aaraa). Vinjai nebuus autobalanseeshanas prieksh taas diferenciaalaas spoles, nu iztiksi no saakuma, piereguleesi ar roku.

----------


## zzz

> 2) variants: Zvanam Slanāru Mārim (www,metaldetector.lv) un paprasam lai uztaisa. Šamais ir uztaisījis metāldetektoru, kurš detektē uzgriežņus jogurta ražošanas līnijā.


 Paldies dievinjam, ka jogurtus nelietoju. Taa nav Maara kritika, bet ja paartikas razhotaajs lieto partizaaniskas nesertificeetas iekaartas, tad diez kas veel par citiem briinumiem shaa produkcijaa buus.

----------


## JDat

NEzinu precīzu stāsu vai tie bija jogurti vai sveču parafīns, bet, pa ausu galam dzirdēju, ka kaut ko industiālu Māris savulaik savēra.

Beztēmai: visvairāk imponē nezināmo lauku mērītājs, bet tas ir pirmsinterneta laikmeta stāsts.

----------


## JDat

Rekur arī ir: http://www.metaldetector.lv/cep.html industrial version...

----------


## zzz

Nu jaa, viss ok, tikai JS bija veelme uz 1mm izmeera blekja gabalinjiem. 

Tas protams ir 

1. teemeeshana bishkji uz kosmosa pusi
2. ruupnieciski smalkiem agregaatiem reklaamas prospektos taadu jutiibu patieshaam arii meedz rakstiit ka esot.
3. izpildiita taa tiek, nuu, kaut kaadaa nosaciitaa zinjaa. Piemeeram, neruusoshajam teeraudam ir nemode ka vinsh detekteejas suudiigi. Taapeec agregaats, kas speej detekteet 1 mm3 izmeera parasto blekji, uz njerzhu buus reizes triis vai desmit nejutiigaaks. Taapat 1 mm izmeera blekjiishus var cieshami cereet nokjert 1 dm2 izmeera spolee, tachu nihrena ne 1 m2 spolee.
4. Maara aparaatam juutiiba uzraadiita nu jaa kaa uz uzgriezhnjiem.

starp citu prikols par shito ruupniecisko diferenciaalo sensoru:

ja vinjam velk pa vidu bez svaarstiibaam stiepli vai vispaar stieni, tad vinsh vinju nemaz sajust nav speejiigs. Vinsh konstatee tikai stieples (vai stienja) saakumu un beigas.

----------


## JS

> 1) variants: Aizbraucam uz lidostu un nosperam metāldetektoru savām vajadzībām. Utopisiki, bet ideja skaidra?
> 2) variants: Zvanam Slanāru Mārim (www,metaldetector.lv) un paprasam lai uztaisa. Šamais ir uztaisījis metāldetektoru, kurš detektē uzgriežņus jogurta ražošanas līnijā.
> 3) variants: kasam pakausi, jo metāldetektēšana nav vienīgais variants kā atdalīt metālu no plastmasas.
> 4) variants: pisamies paši, bez jebkādas pieredzes un bez zināšanām. Tā teikt: good luck! Youtube ir Jūsu ienaidnieks.


 Šis gadījums liekas visvairāk atbilstošs ceturtajam variantam.

----------


## marisviens

Sveiki!  :: 
Kāds nepieciešams antenas loga izmērs?
Te var redzēt, kādus un kādreiz taisīju:
http://www.metaldetector.lv/md/index...F%2F01metaldet

----------


## marisviens

Zaļajai barankai (skat. norādi) iekšējais izmērs D ir apmēram 1m un uzgriezni 6mm vītnei, reālos apstākļos aparāts uzrāda labi.

----------


## JS

Te ir šis tas sīkāk par spoli, u.c.
http://projekter.aau.dk/projekter/files/14426596/master.pdf

----------


## JDat

Protams, DSP ir daudz vieglāk un ātrāk ne kā salodēt analogu shēmiņu. DSP programmēšana, tas tak katram skolniekam ir easy.

----------


## marisviens

Rūpnīcas apstākļos jūtību nosaka ne detektora spēja "ieraudzīt" sīko dzelzs gabaliņu, bet spēja neredzēt nekustīgos un kustīgos metāla priekšmetus visapkārt. Diferenciālā antena, ar raidošo spoli vidū un uztverošo pa malām, labi uztver iekšpusē un ārpusē, un tālu novietotus priekšmetus.
Reiz man zvana no rūpnīcas un saka "metālu detektors uzrāda metālu, bet tā uz konveijera nav!". Atbraucu un lūkojos, kas par lietu.. Izrādās, apmēram pusmetra attālumā no antenas, kratās koveijera konstrukcijas elements. Koku pārbaudē ir tikai prieki vien un konveijers sastāv no traktora kāpurķēdes  ::  Ir labi, ja detektoram atvēl 1,5m uz abām pusēm, bez kustīgiem dzelžiem, un aiz tā kustas viss, kas vien var kustēties.
Taisīju antenas konstrukcijas, ar daudzām, mazām uztverošajām spolēm un katrai savu uztveršanas kanālu, un tādas ir mazāk jūtīgas pret tāliem priekšmetiem.

----------


## marisviens

Man patīk un tas ir magnetometrs, un krāsainos metālus neredz. 
Reālo jūtību nosaka vairāk vide, kurā metālu detektors atrodas un līdz šim praktiski sastaptie apstākļi ļauj ar analogām metodēm sasniegt lielāku jūtību, kā apstākļi to pieļauj.

----------


## JS

LVDT devējam līdzīgs princips
http://www.analog.com/media/en/techn...eets/AD598.pdf

----------


## marisviens

Ļoti interesanti!
Redzēji šīs mikroshēmas izmantošanu metālu detektora shēmā?
Kā tiek kompensēts spriegums uz uztveršanas spolēm?

----------


## JS

> Ļoti interesanti!
> Redzēji šīs mikroshēmas izmantošanu metālu detektora shēmā?
> Kā tiek kompensēts spriegums uz uztveršanas spolēm?


 http://www.findmall.com/read.php?34,132696

----------


## zzz

Da karogs rokaa, bungas uz kakla un uz priekshu. (Paravoz navstrechu)

AD598 speciaala, shauras nishas pielietojuma mikrene, ko analogaas gjevicas nekautreedamaas tirgo pa speciaalaam nishas cenaam.

Ja JS jautaajumaa neko nerubii, tad protams driikst sho sagaadaat un iesleegt peec datasheeta standarta sheemas, kaut ko vaaji attaali liidziigu gribeetajam metaalu sensoram buus sasniedzis bez lielas galvas puuleeshanas.

----------


## marisviens

Man nav skaidrs,  ko JS grib, ja ir gatava shēma, no cienījama ražotaja?
Ir konkrēti jautājumi?

----------


## JS

> Man nav skaidrs,  ko JS grib, ja ir gatava shēma, no cienījama ražotaja?
> Ir konkrēti jautājumi?


  Kur var redzēt to piedāvāto principiālo shēmu?

----------


## zzz

Sheemu var redzeet JS postaa 19.29.

Un vispaar sheit rodas paaris jautaajumi.

1. JS, tu meegjini pashlaik atkaartot foruma biedra acdcpcb neadekvaatumu?

2. Pats tachu iebaazies ar to AD598 sheemu, buuvee peec shaas , ja taa gribi. Jeb tas tev bija taapat vien, parunaat parunaashanaas peec?

3. Ja tava probleema ir, ka tu shemotehnikaa un konkreeti metaaldetektoru shemotehnikaa neko nerubii, tad padoms - pasuuti vajadziigo produktu Maarim vai aarzemju firmai. Tu pats tur neko neizdariisi.

----------


## marisviens

Tieši tā, shēmu ar AD598 JS pats sūtīji un tur tā ir, apskaties!
Ir kādi jautājumi par šo shēmu?
Ja ir, jautā, ja nav, paldies! Man shēma patīk!  ::

----------

